# not so great brew...



## hensl82 (9/10/14)

So a while back I made Aldi apple and blackcurrent cider. Used S09 yeast, nutrient and 400g lactose. Made 10litres. It is not so great as it has a weird sweetness to it. Please tell me...what fail safe recipe have you got that would make a dry (not dust dry) cider that I can drink in 4 weeks. I have nutrients, S04 yeast, lactose and dextrose at my disposal.


----------



## Ross (9/10/14)

90% Apple, 10% pear, NO LACTOSE

Cheers Ross


----------



## Mutaneer (9/10/14)

100% Fresh apple juice (Orange Pippins or some other proper Cider apples if you can get it)
71B Yeast
6 weeks in the bottle

Let your taste buds adapt to the dryness


----------



## BrosysBrews (9/10/14)

hensl82 said:


> So a while back I made Aldi apple and blackcurrent cider. Used S09 yeast, nutrient and 400g lactose. Made 10litres. It is not so great as it has a weird sweetness to it. Please tell me...what fail safe recipe have you got that would make a dry (not dust dry) cider that I can drink in 4 weeks. I have nutrients, S04 yeast, lactose and dextrose at my disposal.


I use lactose sparingly, I find about 10g/l enough to take the edge off without any weird sweetness. I have been wanting to try but I am not set up to do so to crash chill then filter to .45micron, I was chatting to a wine maker the other day and he was saying thats how he makes one of his semi sweet reds.


----------

